
Soylent-like instant ramen from Nissin - starpilot
https://futurism.com/the-byte/soylent-ramen-packet-nutrient
======
jelliclesfarm
Perfect. I think each cuisine can come up with a cultural culinary favorite.

Ramen in Japan. I guess burgers in USA and ‘liquid meal replacement/energy
drinks in the USA.

Bratwurst in Germany? Seafood in Singapore? I am liking this idea.

Altho’ I wouldn’t mind living on ramen thrice a day for the rest of my life.

I am a trained chef and I have been saying to anyone who would listen to me
that instead of cell based meat in fermentation vats, they ought to create
collagen rich flavorful broth with a good body and depth. It would mean that
we can cook for fun and still not be worried about malnutrition. Because.
Soup. Who doesn’t love soup?

~~~
downrightmike
Soup: people who have had enough soup, or live in hot places.

